# My Paphs in 2010 - so far



## GuRu (Apr 4, 2010)

This year is already 3 months old and at last the first Paphs are in flower now.

*Paph appletonianum*







and closeups of staminode and pollen











*Paph concolor var. longipetalum*






also closeups of staminode and pollen











Three other ones are spiking and the buds are starting to open. So hopefully next pics will be here very soon.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 4, 2010)

That concolor is amazing.


----------



## snow (Apr 4, 2010)

wundershon


----------



## emydura (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice Rudolf. I particularly love the concolor. I have to find one of those.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the longipetalum!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 4, 2010)

Love'm both and I'm waiting on your next, soon post!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I love the longipetalum!



Me too! The more I see these, the more I like them.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2010)

I am about sure, I posted this one already, ! so redo!

Very nice both!!! I am still trying to get used to this concolor var., but I like this heart-like stami a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## McPaph (Apr 5, 2010)

There both great. I really love the concolor var. longipetalum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice concolor, you should send it to me!


----------



## Hera (Apr 5, 2010)

The appletonianum has a very interesting pouch. It reminds me of a chrysalis.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love that longipetalum! I still think it should be its own species!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 13, 2010)

As I promised few weeks ago here are the next blooms.

*Paph. callosum* has been often shown but I think it is worth to be shown 'often plus one' times.






close ups of staminode and pollen











*Paph. godefroyae f. album* was shown by me one year ago when it flowered for the very fist time as Paph. leucochilum f. album. Contrary to other album forms which can be touchy ones is it a good grower and so far a reliable bloomer. It's always a challenge for the camera to focus these white flowers.






close ups of staminode and pollen











*Paph. adductum* is flowering for the very first time in my collection. So far it's a rare species and therefor I'm very pleased with it.






close ups of staminode and pollen
















Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2010)

Neon, Rudolf!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, very nice photos, I love the close ups of the adductum. They are a tough one to keep going, good growing on your part.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Neon, Rudolf!



Thanks for your critical comment, Dot! Very helpful!
It was late and I was tired and obviously it seems my head was in bed already. 
I changed the settings as far as possible. I think its not perfect but better now! 



Leo Schordje said:


> Wow, very nice photos, I love the close ups of the adductum. They are a tough one to keep going, good growing on your part.


Thanks Leo, I will give you wishes on to my plant!
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## GuRu (May 23, 2010)

*Paphiopedilum hangianum*
I purchased this plant a bit more than 2 years ago in a well known Paph nursery as _Paph emersonii_. I think it has been less my care in the last years than more a classical case of mislabeling that it blossomed out as Paph. hangianum!! But to be honest - I know worse cases of mislabeling!!
The fresh fragrance of the bloom is stunning.






and two closeups of the staminode (front and side)


----------



## luvsorchids (May 23, 2010)

Love the hairy armpits .

Susan


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2010)

:drool::drool: :smitten::smitten: :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful. Stunning. Good photos, also.


----------



## noel (May 24, 2010)

the concolor is nice!!!and quite rare as well.......


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2010)

Too cool Rudolf :drool: !!!! What size is it? Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2010)

That adductum isn't real! Love the staminode on the hangianum too...great stuff!


----------



## GuRu (May 24, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Too cool Rudolf :drool: !!!! What size is it? Jean


Plant or bloom, Jean?
Just to be on the safe side I will give the measurements of both! 
Bloom: 13 cm from petal tip to petal tip and 8 cm in height.
Plant : single growth plant, leafspan ca. 27 cm


----------



## callosum (May 24, 2010)

nice paph


----------



## JeanLux (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for both measures Rudolf; so it is fairly large beauty (the bloom  ), and my plant is getting near blooming sized with its 20+ cm LS! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Jul 26, 2010)

This small gem is the only Paph in flower at the moment in my collection.
*Paph godefroyae var. leucochilum* 







These two close-ups are for those ones who want to behold the staminode and polliniae a bit closer!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty colors on that baby!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2010)

Great spots!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2010)

I esp. like that coloring!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweeet!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 28, 2010)

Great paphs Rudolf and great photos. I've got about 80 paphs in my collection and I'm very lucky if I can get five of them in flower during any single year. :sob:


----------



## GuRu (Nov 28, 2010)

This year is almost over but here are few more Paphs in flower - lets call them the autumn/fall collection.
*Paphiopedilum purpuratum*
By now it's been a reliable bloomer in my collection, this flower season with 2 spikes.





















*Paph venustum var. measuresianum*
I like this little gem very much 'cause it's the very first venustum that I flower.





















*Paph tranlienianum*
I've seen much darker colourated forms here some were almost chocolat - but I like it.
















Maybe these won't be the last ones for this year? It depends how fast the buds evolve so eventually let's be surprised together.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 28, 2010)

All are nice examples of the species and well grown! Great photos, too.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

The close-up pics of your beauties are great, bravo!!!! And a purpuratum with 2 spikes :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2010)

Splendide !

purpuratum is on my wish list...


----------



## wojtek (Nov 28, 2010)

Fantastic photos  What camera you use ??


----------



## GuRu (Nov 28, 2010)

wojtek said:


> Fantastic photos  What camera you use ??



Wojtek, I use a Canon Power Shot S5 IS. Its macro features are gorgeous!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 28, 2010)

They're all beautiful but for me, that purpuratum is divine.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 28, 2010)

GuRu said:


> Wojtek, I use a Canon Power Shot S5 IS. Its macro features are gorgeous!!



If you want a better macro, try to use the Raynox DC-250  Raynox Is Fantastic Super Macro conversion lens for camera.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice photos of beautiful flowers, Rudolf!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

What mix are you growing your tranlineanum in?

How many years have you had your purpuratum?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2010)

Super 2010 Rudolf!! I not sure how I missed this thread for so long but I've found it now!! All beautifully displayed, thanks. You only grow species, hey?


----------



## labskaus (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice flowers again! Looks like you're having a great year 2010 with your Paphs.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone know ? Is tranlieanum legal in the USA?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> What mix are you growing your tranlineanum in?
> How many years have you had your purpuratum?


Rick, I was experimenting with anorganic potting mediums for several years and ended up with expanted clay i.e. LECA. But I don't grow in S/H culture ( tried it once and it was a disaster for me and my plants). 
At the beginning I used the whole balls with different success . Since I've been using broken LECA my plants grow in a better way at least in my perception.
I grow almost all of my plants in that broken stuff except seedlings, young plants or root sick plants. 
I puchased this P. purpuratum about 2 years ago.



SlipperKing said:


> Super 2010 Rudolf!! I not sure how I missed this thread for so long but I've found it now!! All beautifully displayed, thanks. You only grow species, hey?


Rick, glad you found this thread just in time. 
Yepp, almost all of my plants are species. You can count the few hybrids that I grow at the fingers of one hand.



labskaus said:


> Nice flowers again! Looks like you're having a great year 2010 with your Paphs.


Yes Carsten, with regard to my Paphs I'm very pleased this year. But as you know mate - there's alway room for improvements!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 29, 2010)

Real nice Rudolf. I especially like the tranlineanum.

David


----------

